# What size bikes do my wife and I need?



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

She is 5'1 and we are looking at getting her a leftover model MT GIGI. 

I am 5'4 and am looking at the fantom cross pro.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

it takes much more than just your height to fit you onto a bike properly. Try to get some numbers off online fit calculators and use that to make a more informed choice.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
https://www.wrenchscience.com/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Secure/Fit/Height.aspx?stylecode=R&stylecode=R


----------

